
This Dutch master builder creates the most wonderful devices - ggdG
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w1ODwgX_KkQ
======
beerbajay
This is Tatjana J. van Vark:
[http://www.tatjavanvark.nl/index.html](http://www.tatjavanvark.nl/index.html)

------
noonespecial
One of the reasons I think guaranteed minimum income is a fantastic idea. I
really would love a world full of lots of people like this!

